# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irakta Başbakan Malikinin Üçüncü Dönemi ve Siyasi Gerginlik

## ceyda

2013130_maliki.jpg
Irak son bir aydır yeni bir siyasi gerginlikle karşı karşıya bulunmaktadır. 2012 yılının ikinci yarısı ülkede daha çok merkezi hükümet ile Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetimi arasındaki sorunlara odaklanmışken Aralık ayından itibaren ülke gündeminde bir kez daha Araplar arası sorunlar ön plana çıkmıştır. Irak güvenlik güçlerinin aynı zamanda Irakiye Listesi’nin önemli isimlerinden olan Maliye Bakanı Rafi el Isavi’nin korumalarını tutuklaması ülkede Sünni Arapların yaşadığı bölgelerde büyük bir tepkiyle karşılanmıştır. Yaklaşık 1 yıl kadar önce benzer bir biçimde Irak eski Cumhurbaşkanı Yardımcısı Tarık El Haşimi’nin durumuna benzer bir biçimde Isavi’nin de terör suçu kapsamında tutuklanmak isteneceği düşüncesi başta Anbar olmak üzere ülkenin bazı bölgelerinde gösterilere neden olmuştur. Başlangıçta Isavi’nin çok güçlü olduğu Anbar Vilayeti’nden başlayan gösteriler Irak güvenlik güçlerinin sert tutumu üzerine Selahattin, Musul, Diyala, Kerkük ve Bağdat’ta da Sünni Araplar meydanlara inmişlerdir. Özellikle Anbar ve Musul’daki gösterilerde hükümete ve Başbakan Nuri Maliki’ye karşı büyük protestolar gerçeklemiş, Irak güvenlik güçlerinin protestocuları şiddetle bastırması ise ortamı daha da gerginleştirmiştir. Bunun sonucunda gösteriler genişlemiş ve pek çok yerde şiddet olayları gerçekleşmeye başlamıştır. Başbakan Maliki gösterilerin büyümesi ve süreçteki kontrolü kaybetmeye başlaması üzerine bazı tavizler vermeye başlamıştır. Gelinen noktada Irak’ın orta kesimlerinde gösterilerin devam ettiği ve bazı bölgelerde özellikle güvenlik güçlerine yönelik şiddet eylemlerinin başladığı görülmektedir. Peki, bu gelişmeler nasıl açıklanabilir? Irak’ta son dönemde gerek Bağdat ile Erbil gerekse Sünni-Şii Araplar arasında yaşanan gerginlikler ve Türkmenlere yönelik şiddet olayları aslında iki temel düzlemdeki gelişmeler çerçevesinde ele alınmalıdır.

1. Irak hükümetinin tüm dengeleri gözetecek ve herkesi tatmin edecek şekilde kurulmaya çalışılması işlevsiz, kendi içinde büyük sorunlar yaşayan ve sürekli kriz üreten bir hükümet ortaya çıkarmıştır. Hükümetin bu durumu Irak’taki siyasi gerginliğin temel kaynağıdır:

Hatırlanabileceği gibi 7 Mart 2010’da gerçekleşen seçimden sonra Irak hükümeti 21 Aralık 2010 tarihinde 9 aylık bir gecikmeden sonra kurulabilmiştir. Seçimin galibi El Irakiye Listesi olmasına rağmen diğer Hukuk Devleti ve Irak Ulusal İttifakı’nın seçimden sonra yaptığı ittifak hükümet kurma olanağını bu gruba vermiştir. Uzun tartışmalardan sonra kendi içinde Nuri Maliki’nin başbakanlığına karar kılan Ulusal İttifak sonunda parlamentoda temsil edilen partilerin birisi dışında (Gorran Hareketi) tüm partileri kapsayan bir koalisyon hükümeti kurmuştur. Ancak Irak’ı yakından izleyen herkesin bildiği gibi bu hükümet bölge ülkelerinin ve ABD’nin Iraklı siyasiler üzerindeki baskısının da bir ürünüdür. Bu denli karmaşık bir hükümet kurabilmek için yeni bakanlıklar icat edilmiştir. Sonuçta ortaya çıkan Irak hükümeti kendi içinde derin fikir ayrılıkları olan, birbirine güvenmeyen, siyasi öncelikleri farklı olan partilerden oluşmuştur. Kurulduğu ilk günden itibaren ne hükümetin başı olarak Nuri Maliki, ne seçimden birinci çıkan listenin başı olarak Iyad Allavi ne de diğer partiler ve liderleri hükümetten memnun olmadıklarını her fırsatta belirtmişlerdir. Bunun sonucunda son derece garip bir siyasi durum oluşmuştur: Bugün Irak’taki mevcut hükümetin asıl rakibi hükümetin bileşenleri yani hükümet üyelerinin kendileridir. Elbette her siyasi parti ya da lider farklı nedenle mevcut hükümete karşı tepkilidir: Örneğin Nuri Maliki, hükümetin ulusal birlik hükümeti şeklinde kurulmasının onu işlevsiz hale getirdiğine inanmakta, bu haliyle hükümetin tüm başarısızlığının sorumluluğunun kendisine yüklenmesini doğru bulmamaktadır. Nuri Maliki’nin uzun bir süredir mevcut hükümet yerine bir çoğunluk hükümeti kurmak istediği sır değildir. Buna karşılık hükümet üyesi diğer bakanların çoğu da Maliki ve yandaşlarını otoriter bir yönetim izlemekle suçlamaktadır. Ayrıca hükümetin faaliyetlerini sanki kendileri birer hükümet üyesi ya da hükümeti oluşturan koalisyonun üyesi değilmiş gibi davranmaktadır. Buna karşılık Irakiye ya da Kürt İttifakı’na bağlı milletvekilleri hükümetten ayrılamamaktadır. Özetle, Irak’ta dış güçlerin de etkisiyle kurulan mevcut hükümet herkesi memnun etmeye çalışırken en basit kararı bile alamayan bir hükümet konumuna gelmiş ve kendi kendisine muhalefet eden işlevsiz bir hükümet olmuştur. Buradan çıkarılabilecek sonuç yeni bir seçim yapılıp yeni bir hükümet kuruluncaya kadar Irak’ın içinden kaynaklanan mevcut siyasi sorunların devam edeceğidir. Bu nedenle önümüzdeki seçimden hangi parti ya da ittifak galip ayrılırsa ayrılsın yeniden bir ulusal birlik hükümeti yerine en azından kendi içinde tutarlı, karar alabilen ve başarısızlığı durumunda yerini bir başka hükümete bırakabilecek bir hükümet kurulmalıdır. Çünkü mevcut Irak parlamentosunda Başbakan Maliki’nin hükümeti sona erse yerine bir hükümet kurulması neredeyse imkansıza yakındır. Irak eğer parlamenter bir sistemle yönetiliyorsa demokrasilerin sağlıklı yürümesi için iktidar kadar muhalefete ihtiyaç duyulduğu da unutulmamalıdır.

2. Irak’ta yerel seçim yaklaştıkça siyasi atmosfer gerginleşmektedir. 2009 yılındaki Vilayet Meclisi seçimi öncesinde yaşanan olayların da gösterdiği gibi ülke seçim atmosferine girdikçe hem siyasi arena kızışmakta hem de güvenlik sorunları artmaktadır. 20 Nisan 2013’te gerçekleşmesi beklenen Vilayet Meclisi seçimi de ülkedeki siyasi gerginliği artırmaktadır. Seçim yaklaştıkça ülkedeki gerginliği kimlik politikalarına çevirmek isteyen siyasi gruplar gerginliğin artmasını umut edecektir.

Sonuçları bir hayli merakla beklenen Vilayet Meclisi seçimi aslında gelecek yıl yapılacak parlamento seçiminin de bir provası niteliğindedir. Ülkenin güneyinde Dava Partisi ile Sadr Hareketi arasında geçmesi beklenen yarış orta kesiminde daha çok aktörün birbiriyle yarış halinde olduğu bir seçime dönüşecektir. Özellikle El Irakiye’nin 2010 yılından itibaren büyük darbeler alması ve yıkılma noktasına gelmesi Başbakan Maliki için önemli bir avantaj yaratmıştır. Irakiye’nin içindeki liderlik sorunları kadar bu koalisyonun KBH ile ilişkilerdeki tavrı da tartışmalı bölgelerde yaşayan çok sayıda Arab’ın Maliki’ye destek vermesine neden olmuştur. Fakat özellikle son 1 yılda Irakiye’ye büyük üstünlük sağlayan Dava Partisi’nin son dönemde yeniden güç kaybına uğradığı görülmektedir. Özellikle Anbar ve Musul’daki gösterilerden sonra son dönemde Maliki ile yakınlaşan bazı yerel siyasi aktörlerin yeniden Irakiye çatısı altında birleşmeye başladığı görülmektedir. Üst üste aldığı darbelerden sonra ciddi ölçüde güç kaybeden Irakiye, Maliki’nin özellikle bazı bölgelerdeki Iraklıları yeterince dikkate almaması sonucunda toparlanmaya başlamıştır. Daha iki ay öncesine kadar içerideki anlaşmazlıklar nedeniyle bölünen Irakiye mevcut ortamdan yararlanabilmek için yeniden bir araya gelebilir. Halen bazı bakanlar Maliki’yi desteklemesine rağmen Sünni Araplar arasındaki pek çok kişiyi yanına çekmeyi başarmıştır. Ancak Anbar ve Musul’daki gösteriler sonrasında Sünni Araplar arasında Maliki’yi savunmak ihanet ile eş değer tutulduğundan bundan sonra bu gösterilerin daha sert olarak bastırılabileceği söylenebilir. Son günlerde Irak Meclisi’ne eklenen yasalar da dikkat alındığında Irak’taki karmaşanın daha çok süreceği görülmektedir. Irak Parlamentosu’nda başbakanlığa tanınan sürenin sınırlanması Maliki’nin elini zayıflatmaya yönelik bir hareket olarak görülmektedir. Irak Meclisi’nin yeni kabul ettiği yasaya göre Irak’ta başbakanlık en fazla 2 dönemle sınırlı kalabilecektir. Büyük bir ihtimalle anayasaya uygunluk nedeniyle geçerli olmayacak yasanın Maliki’yi tek başına zayıflatma gücü yoktur. Fakat Maliki’nin bir sonraki başbakanlığı Irak Yüksek Mahkemesi tarafından yasaklanacak olursa Irak’ta bambaşka ve daha şiddetli günlere uyanabiliriz.

Kaynak :Embarrassment: rsam

----------

